# Working with Bright Hazy Sky



## kitjv (Jul 21, 2013)

I am sure this must be a challenge for many of us. We shoot images on a day with a bright hazy sky (no contrast nor texture; just a hazy white). Adjusting the Highlights or Whites sliders might correct any clipping, but the sky is still white & lifeless.

I am curious what options might be available within Lightroom to render the sky more pleasing. This is one of those times that I respect those of you who have far more experience with Lightroom than I. Thank you kindly.


----------



## erro (Jul 21, 2013)

If the sky is just a dull, hazy white/grey without any features, then of course LR can't create any features.

But if there are tiny shifts in the sky, they can be exaggerated by increasing contrast, clarity, playing with exposure and so on. Anything that makes the "dark" areas of sky darker, and the bright brighter, will help bring out whatever details there are.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 21, 2013)

Before giving up on the dull sky, take a look at it in a high contrast B&W. If you can see texture in the B&W, then you can word the contrast and clarity in the color original to bring out some of that texture.  Also the HSL sliders can add drama to a dull sky.  To understand which HSL will work for your sky, move each color inturn +/- 100 to see the extremes and then you can back away from the extremes to get something interesting.   Remember, the sky is blue, so removing the red hue will emphasize that blue.  You can also work the Split Toning highlights to your advantage.


----------



## tzalman (Jul 21, 2013)

Graduated Density Filter


----------

